# Avoiding back strain



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

A few weeks ago I had injured my back overdoing it grooming dogs. I'm one of those people that push myself way too hard and I just kept going even after I was in pain. Anyone could do the same thing and some here already have. It's easy to do when you are batheing a wet dog and they are pulling away from you. You're reaching and bending and lifting Mr. Fussy and once he is all wet, he is even heavier than usual.

So...I spent alot of time on grooming forums and read alot of groomers complaining of sore backs and arms and hands. Many of them get weekly massages and seek Chiropractors and the like for pain relief. I also read the admonitions of other groomers about grooming ergonomically and sitting when possible and having shears that fit their hands. So I decided to make some changes. After all, I have four dogs of my own and sometimes a foster as well and plan to have many years ahead of batheing and grooming them.

I decided to stop dreaming of how someday I would have a standing service tub instead of bending over the bath and got one! We have 3 bathrooms here and no one even uses the shower in the smaller bathroom! I decided to remove the shower doors and bought a standing washtub. Hubby helped to get the drain water down to the floor without splashing me and when it wasn't quite the right height I bought some bed risers to go under the feet and lift it so I wouldn't have to bend down. A nice bonus to the tub is the dog doesn't have the whole length of the bathtub to keep pulling away from you and then you have to keep dragging them back towards you or reach even further with the sprayer.

Then I also rigged up the "Texas Bowser Blaster". There are some very creative do-it-yourselfers (sp?) on the internet who have come up with wonderful ways to own a bathing system on the cheap. You can make your own recirculating bathing system or your own TBB for very little. The TBB comes off the shower head and has one hose that is attached to a garden sprayer for clear rinse water and the spray is adjustable to whatever I need. The other line is attached to a hose end sprayer that mixes my shampoo with water and powers it right into the coat.

Once the dog is washed and rinsed I use my "Absorber" (chamois) to remove tons of water from the coat which cuts way down on drying time. :becky:

I plan to hang a nice shower curtain to hide the fact I truly am a crazy dog lady and make the bathroom at least "appear" to be normal yo yhose who might not understand, but I decided I could share with you sice most of your are already CDL's or well on your way lol!

I'll add more in a minute....I also have pics of the grooming area.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I wasn't sure how many pics I could add so I am making a part two. I also bought a "saddle stool" with the hydrolic type lift which is WONDERFUL! I already had a grooming table with an arm but I use it much more now that I have a very comfortable place to sit. I can lower the stool or raise it to where I am almost standing to see over the dog which makes it very handy for clippering and scissoring different areas. 

Since I made these changes I've noticed less pain in my back, my arm and my shoulder. It's much easier to bathe and dry the dogs and it takes less time too!

If anyone else has come up with some great time savers or back savers or even some really good tips please share them!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What an awesome set-up!
I bathe my dogs in the kitchen sink, so I don't have the back strain of leaning over the bathtub. But your stand-up sink is so nice! 
And I also have a chair in front of my grooming table- but I do stand to do most of my trimming/clipping.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Great idea. I bathe Rosie in the swimming pool this summer and the kitchen sink later on. But I like your idea. I have a really bad back also and sometimes I can't bend over for anything.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love it! I'd like to get one of those sinks to put in our little used 3rd bathroom. I use the deep whirlpool tub to bathe Tori in, so I know very well the back strain of which you speak 

The grooming table I have sits on the counter or table. Since I'm short, I don't do much bending over there but, having the option of sitting when I want, does sound appealing :biggrin1:

BTW~ Rufus doesn't look so terribly excited about the new sink, lol!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a tub like that. DH added a PVC drain pipe so that my tub can sit next to the bathtub in the second bathroom and the water from the laundry tub drains into the bathtub. I love the dual hose idea. I use the removable shower head for rinsing but I don't have a terrific shampoo mixer/dispenser like you do! Great set up Christy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> What an awesome set-up!
> I bathe my dogs in the kitchen sink, so I don't have the back strain of leaning over the bathtub. But your stand-up sink is so nice!
> And I also have a chair in front of my grooming table- but I do stand to do most of my trimming/clipping.


You must have a NICE size kitchen sink. Mine is a double sink and worked well when the boys were pups but they eventually outgrew it.



Leslie said:


> BTW~ Rufus doesn't look so terribly excited about the new sink, lol!


Leslie you should do it! It's made batheing the dogs much much easier. Rufus would be the "Mr. Fussy" I was talking about lol!



mckennasedona said:


> I have a tub like that. DH added a PVC drain pipe so that my tub can sit next to the bathtub in the second bathroom and the water from the laundry tub drains into the bathtub. I love the dual hose idea. I use the removable shower head for rinsing but I don't have a terrific shampoo mixer/dispenser like you do! Great set up Christy.


Yep! I remember the pics of your bathtub set up. I thought it was really clever!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great setup, Christy! I have a tub like that out in the garage but it's always either too hot or too cold to use it! So, we use the kitchen sink since Abby is just an eight pounder.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Great setup, Christy! I have a tub like that out in the garage but it's always either too hot or too cold to use it! So, we use the kitchen sink since Abby is just an eight pounder.


Kathie, I thought about setting something up in the garage too, but I would've had the same problem!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my you all have such fancy set ups for bathing and grooming your babies in America.I have to make do with putting Dizzie in a Belfast sink in the kitchen,which is okay as I was used to bathingTibetan Terriers!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

clare said:


> Oh my you all have such fancy set ups for bathing and grooming your babies in America.I have to make do with putting Dizzie in a Belfast sink in the kitchen,which is okay as I was used to bathingTibetan Terriers!


Huh? I'll have to google Belfast sink! I've never heard that term before.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH NICE! The Belfast sink looks nice and big! If I had something likie that it would work for batheing the dogs just fine.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Christy- I just have a regular double sink in my kitchen. I have them stand in the right side of the sink, with their paws up on the middle part. I even bathe the 17 lb dog that we are dog sitting that way!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice! I say go for what makes it easier on them and easier on you. I would really like a washing sink in the garage. My laundry room is too small so that is out! I have heard to stand if you can as you likely will have better posture but I am not sure... I stand bathing but sit brushing and drying but days where I do all 3, my back hurts regardless!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Nice! I say go for what makes it easier on them and easier on you. I would really like a washing sink in the garage. My laundry room is too small so that is out! I have heard to stand if you can as you likely will have better posture but I am not sure... I stand bathing but sit brushing and drying but days where I do all 3, my back hurts regardless!


I find the saddle shape of the stool encourages better posture. It's very comfortable and I don't know how I did without it! I washed and dried both boys on the same day last week and didn't hurt at all! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great set up Christy!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful set up, Christy. I'm happy for you.

We are OK for the summer months, one side of my kitchen sink is deep and big...the draw back…..dog shakes in the kitchen !!!, then to the deck table with fan for comb out. The winter drying is not so good, my bathroom or grooming table in the garage. I really need to put some thought into something that is better.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

OMG, that is what I need!!!! After a massive grooming session last weekend, my back is in so much pain!!! I use the kitchen sink, which if I weren't so tall would be fine, but for me being 5' 10" tall, not so great when doing more then a couple of dogs at a time. I might need to call you soon to get all the particular's as I too have 3 bathrooms. However, the one no one ever uses is also the downstairs guest bathroom! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amazing! I need to address this issue soon. Bathing in the tub and drying on the kitchen floor is getting old. I have bathed the boys in the kitchen sink. And it is much easier on my back but we have old counters and too much waterwarps them. But we have plans to someday redo the kitchen with a deeper sink and granite. But until then.... Oh- but I have also wiped out the sink, laid down a towel and blow dryer them right in the sink, also easier on the back than the floor.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> OMG, that is what I need!!!! After a massive grooming session last weekend, my back is in so much pain!!! *I use the kitchen sink, which if I weren't so tall would be fine, but for me being 5' 10" tall,* not so great when doing more then a couple of dogs at a time. I might need to call you soon to get all the particular's as I too have 3 bathrooms. However, the one no one ever uses is also the downstairs guest bathroom! LOL


I put Oliver and Comet in the sink. 
_Kathy this is one time I'm glad to be height challenged _


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very nice Christy! I love your set up. I'd do that in my son's bathroom, he's leaving for college, but my younger son is still here. (Kids ruin everything! LOL)

Since all 3 of mine are less than 10 pounds I can still do them in the sink but getting Bo, our foster dog, in there was tough since he was 22 pounds! I had to hang his head over the divider in the sink to rinse him.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Love your set up. I have a handicap transfer bench that my dad used in our walk in shower so that is what I use to bathe the "kids". I still have to do some bending but not as much as using a bath tub. Now the drying part is a whole other story. I do have a card table that I use as a grooming table but lately it has been loaded with "junk". So now I put the dog on the floor on towels and try and play catch the dog-blow-brush. I bathed and groomed all three last weekend-Sun-since Daughter & SIL was coming and I wanted him to take pictures. Thought I was going to have to take a whole bottle of extra strength whatever once I was done.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Kathy! I'm sorry to hear about your back! I've been there and done that! The bed risers I used under the feet of my service tub came with three options. You can raise the tub 3 inches (I did), 5 inches, or stack the risers and go 8 inches higher. THAT sounds like what you would need!

Missy, I'm surprised you can fit your boys in the kitchen sink. My boys are big guys too and they had to straddle the center divide and when they shook water went everywhere! Now when they shake the water is pretty well contained. 

I used the new set up today for Chingy and let the bottom of the washtub fill with warm water and epsom salts for a nice foot soak for Chingy. She loved it and is nice and relaxed now.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Miss Paige said:


> Thought I was going to have to take a whole bottle of extra strength whatever once I was done.
> 
> Pat (humom to)
> Miss Paige
> ...


That's the thing I think we all need to avoid! I'm always thinking there *has* to be a better way. I would rather spend 50.00 on re-vamping my grooming gear than to pay 50.00 to walk though the door to the doctors office!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

That's really a great set up you have, Christy.

I bathe Huggie in my kitchen sink (see photos), but I'm only 5'4", and dry him with a microfiber towel that absorbs most of the moisture. Then I take him over to my big recliner chair and put him in my lap to dry and brush and comb him. We're both pretty comfortable there. 

I know what you mean though. I used to bathe my American Eskimo in the bathtub and it killed my back. And I used to bathe my Cavalier in the shower with me. I ended up taking them both to the groomer and letting her do it.

Barbara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

barbarak said:


> That's really a great set up you have, Christy.
> 
> I bathe Huggie in my kitchen sink (see photos), but I'm only 5'4", and dry him with a microfiber towel that absorbs most of the moisture. Then I take him over to my big recliner chair and put him in my lap to dry and brush and comb him. We're both pretty comfortable there.
> 
> ...


Barbara,

Huggie is adorable! I used to bathe my boys in the kitchen sink too--when they were puppies! It may not seem like it now, but Huggiw will grow and that hair will thicken and you may be thinking about using something else in the future. I even used to use the microfiber towels. They just are absorbent enough now and the Sham Wow or Absorber does so much more. :bathbaby:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Christy - great looking setup. Giving me ideas for what I could do with our third bathroom, though it has a tub with shower. So I will have to measure to see if there is room for one of those free standing tubs to sit in the bathtub. I have been fortunate, so far, not to be experiencing back issues, but it looks like it would sure be more comfortable than leaning over a bathtub and certainly for keeping the dog in a smaller area. Augie likes to leap out before I am finished and then shakes water/soap all over the bathroom. I have Sham Wows. I just need to remember to get them out when I bathe him. Great ideas here!!

Barbara, I too like to go sit in my favorite Ikea 'bouncy' chair with Augie on a towel on my lap and dry and comb him. He seems most comfortable there. He hated the hairdryer at first and now he nearly falls asleep while I blowdry him there. For regular brushing and doing his topknot, I use my sewing cutting table, which is about counter height.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

good buddy said:


> Barbara,
> 
> Huggie is adorable! I used to bathe my boys in the kitchen sink too--when they were puppies! It may not seem like it now, but Huggiw will grow and that hair will thicken and you may be thinking about using something else in the future. I even used to use the microfiber towels. They just are absorbent enough now and the Sham Wow or Absorber does so much more. :bathbaby:


Christy, Thank you! I'm enjoying his small size and crossing my fingers he won't get too big for the kitchen sink. I was bathing him in the small half in the picture, but the other half is larger and deeper so hopefully I'll still be able to bathe him in there because I don't have room to add a nice set-up like yours. I'll have to look for the Absorber or S.W.



motherslittlehelper said:


> Barbara, I too like to go sit in my favorite Ikea 'bouncy' chair with Augie on a towel on my lap and dry and comb him. He seems most comfortable there. He hated the hairdryer at first and now he nearly falls asleep while I blowdry him there. For regular brushing and doing his topknot, I use my sewing cutting table, which is about counter height.


Linda, My recliner is where Huggie sits on my lap while I'm watching tv or using my laptop so I also sit there while we're brushing and combing. I do that a lot to keep him used to it and he seems to really relax with all of it. The blow dryer doesn't seem to bother him either.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We have a 30 inch sink Christy with a smaller 2nd sink for garbage. But yes, when they shake.... my windows (and everything else) gets splashed. but it is not very deep. we rarely use our 2nd shower--- but it is nice if we have guests. and it is a tiny bathroom. I have debated getting a new basement sink, but we have an unfinished basement and I don't think I would like being down there for as long as it takes to do both. Laundry is enough time down there.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Can the sink be drained into the shower or tub with a flexible hose and not permantly installed. That would be an option for me in the guest bathroom. Then I could roll the sink back to a closet. The spray nozzle in the shower would reach outside the area or could you just set the sink in the shower and let it drain into the shower or tub without a hose?

By the way, I pulled mt back Saturday morning and have been in bed all weekend with pain pills. Some better today, but not enough to go to work.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> We have a 30 inch sink Christy with a smaller 2nd sink for garbage. But yes, when they shake.... my windows (and everything else) gets splashed. but it is not very deep. we rarely use our 2nd shower--- but it is nice if we have guests. and it is a tiny bathroom. I have debated getting a new basement sink, but we have an unfinished basement and I don't think I would like being down there for as long as it takes to do both. Laundry is enough time down there.


It can't be smaller than that bathroom I showed LOL! I think it must've been a coat closet in a past life! My last house had a big downstairs basement-y room and laundry and I know how you feel. I never wanted to spend much time down there either.



barbarak said:


> Christy, Thank you! I'm enjoying his small size and crossing my fingers he won't get too big for the kitchen sink. I was bathing him in the small half in the picture, but the other half is larger and deeper so hopefully I'll still be able to bathe him in there because I don't have room to add a nice set-up like yours. I'll have to look for the Absorber or S.W.


Barbara, I really loved mine ay that size too! Of course I really love them at the size they are now as well lol! Havanese are just wonderful dogs regardless of size.



Luciledodd said:


> Can the sink be drained into the shower or tub with a flexible hose and not permantly installed. That would be an option for me in the guest bathroom. Then I could roll the sink back to a closet. The spray nozzle in the shower would reach outside the area or could you just set the sink in the shower and let it drain into the shower or tub without a hose?
> 
> By the way, I pulled mt back Saturday morning and have been in bed all weekend with pain pills. Some better today, but not enough to go to work.


OH! Sorry to hear about your back. WHAT were you doing? My sink isn't permanently install at all. If I had a closet to put it in, I could and if I have guests that need the shower I can remove the sink and put in the garage for now. It merely stands in the shower and has pvc pipe to the floor to drain right down the shower drain.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Changing Josie Wales litter box. It doesn't look as if she will become an outside kitty. We have gotten attached and only let her out with Rosie and supervised. She will soon be big enough to climb over the fence and a major highway in front. Anyway, husband has been waiting on me since Saturday morning. He like to have never got me upstairs and in the bed. I may try going downstairs this afternoon. It sucks.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Changing Josie Wales litter box.


:jaw: That's a shocker! I never would've thought you could get hurt doing something like that. I hope you are doing better soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, I love your setup and am very happy to read that you don't have the pain you used to have while grooming your crew.  Poor pitful Rufus. LOL

Like Kathie, I'm tall - 5'9" - and the laundry tub that I use in the garage is too low for my tastes. It definitely puts a strain on my back and legs, but the faucet is in the way of us lifting the tub.

I have never bathed the dogs in our tub as I know how painful that is on a bad back. Bad enough I did our kids in there! lol

I prefer to groom standing up and walking around the dog at times. I also step back when I'm doing any trimming and get down on my knees when I do their feet and/or legs, so a chair would just be in my way. I love that saddle chair though!

I love my absorbent towels and should get another pack of 3. Pet Edge has them for next to nothing. http://www.petedge.com/product/Top-Performance-Pet-Chamois-Towels-3-Pack/45763.uts

These are the ones I use.... and no, Ricky did not take steroids and turn into a Lab! 

View attachment 31426


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> By the way, I pulled mt back Saturday morning and have been in bed all weekend with pain pills. Some better today, but not enough to go to work.


Sorry to hear this and hope you are better today.


----------

